# General > Reunions >  Thurso High School 1974 - second time around!

## karengarbutt

Hi - as its been almost 10 years since the first reunion, it has been suggested that we have anither one - next year, when we reach yet another milestone! So, the Weigh Inn has been booked for 26th August next year, and so far, as the previous format when so well, it'll be repeated again, so if you're interested, please spread the word, and contact me if you think you'll join us! 

Ticket prices etc will depend on how many are attending, and will be known next year

Thanks for looking!

Karen
karen.garbutt@dsl.pipex.com

----------


## scorpion

I do enjoy a good sequel , see you there

----------


## dragonfly

missed the 1st one but hopefully will be able to come to the next one, though don't relish it marking us all turning 50!!!!

----------


## karengarbutt

I don't relish turning 50 either - but I'll still be 49 at the time of the reunion  :: 

But we're ll in the same boat, so it shouldn't be too painful!

----------

